# Flaming Cauldren



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm working on a flaming cauldren for my witches coven, here are some progress pics and a little video of it in the "flame experimental" stage. I'm using a round fan and red tub I got at Target. Still needs adornments and paint. What'dya think? Looks good so far? Stupid? Design suggestions? Any input welcome.



















consol005.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/consol005


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's pretty shweet. Take it you're gonna cover the sides of the fan with faux logs and the like... Hey, maybe some skulls and bones too (underneath).

-TM


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> That's pretty shweet. Take it you're gonna cover the sides of the fan with faux logs and the like... Hey, maybe some skulls and bones too (underneath).
> 
> -TM


I was gonna do just that TM, but I like the idea of skulls and bones added. We'll see what time and budget permits. I am going to adorn the sides of the cauldren with mache skulls and maybe some corpse hands holding chains. Not original, but will look cool nonetheless.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that flame looks great...
that's just a round fan,where the red tube/
is the light coming from the bottom of cauldron?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good Doc. I would like to see how you did the flames on the fan. I have tried that and it never looked good to me. I like the shape of the tub too and with a few adornments it should be great. ( I take it your not leaving it red ) thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahh the light...At first I had it mounted in the center of the fan, but you could see it and spoil the illusion, so yes, I mounted it up underneath the tub.

BD, all I did was rip up some plastic grocery bags and held them in place on the grill with the fan running until they flapped right. Then I zip tied them in place. The more ragged the rips in the bag plastic, the better. I may still change some things with regards to the flame shapes...and yes it will NOT be red! LOL!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Doc. I had tried using some kind of silky material that was just a bit to heavy. I can see the bag plastic being light weight enough and maybe with a lite dusting of paint and the color of the light would work just fine. I still would like to see the finial arrangement of the fire.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Plastic bags? Great idea. They dont get hot around the bulb?
Looks great!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Big Howlin said:


> Plastic bags? Great idea. They dont get hot around the bulb?
> Looks great!


LOL! There is a BIG fan cooling it off constantly..No worries about heat. 
Besides, the bulb is up way above the bags. The BIGGEST worry is having the plastic get entangled in the fan blade, so EXTRA care must be taken when attaching them to the grill so no extra pieces of bag hang down in the fan. I always do a quick check before turning on the fan. Remember, this is NOT a how-to, I'm only posting this as a "How I", so I take no responsilibilty for damage you may cause to yourself or your fan motor as result of using my technique. (Lawyer-bot deactivated).


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

heheh Yeah I know, I thought about the fan but i was thinking more like the bag hitting the bulb in which case I there is still a lot of heat. Any ideas what you will cover up the fan with?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Big Howlin said:


> heheh Yeah I know, I thought about the fan but i was thinking more like the bag hitting the bulb in which case I there is still a lot of heat. Any ideas what you will cover up the fan with?


I need to make a ring of rocks with fake logs in the "middle" or what will appear to be the middle. Probably out of foam/mache'.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You can direct the fan air better by placing alum foil over the face of the fan mash and making holes where it best helps.

For a how to on faux logs (as if you need it. heh) Here's my link from last year.

http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/Logs.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool, thanks Sickie!

I rearranged and cut new flame shapes because it really DID look like a rocket ship taking off. This new vid shows the new arrangement and looks more like a log fire, and less like napalm.
Notice the chicken wire around the fan...the beginnings of fake rocks and logs.

consol011.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/consol011

And for BD, a pic of how I placed the "flames" on the grill.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

pretty cool DrM! Be careful as you start to build your rocks and logs that you allow for a good air pull from under the fan. I experimented with a similar flame effect last summer inside a cauldron, and found out quickly that you MUST have good airflow from underneath.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> pretty cool DrM! Be careful as you start to build your rocks and logs that you allow for a good air pull from under the fan. I experimented with a similar flame effect last summer inside a cauldron, and found out quickly that you MUST have good airflow from underneath.
> 
> Keep us posted!


I realized that during my experiments too..I figues I could leave a one inch gap under the fake rocks to permit airflow while still maintaning the illusion.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I was messing with something like this for under my cauldron. Instead of the fan I think I am going to use a bathtub jacuzzi blower. The one I have is pretty powerful (a little noisy though) and it runs in its own case with a hose that I will attach to a perforated board or something. allows the setup to be smaller and no worries of overheating the fan. just my 2 cents.

Your flames are cool I have been trying to find some silk, now I am going your route thanks man


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ithurt said:


> I was messing with something like this for under my cauldron. Instead of the fan I think I am going to use a bathtub jacuzzi blower. The one I have is pretty powerful (a little noisy though) and it runs in its own case with a hose that I will attach to a perforated board or something. allows the setup to be smaller and no worries of overheating the fan. just my 2 cents.
> 
> Your flames are cool I have been trying to find some silk, now I am going your route thanks man


Thanks, be sure to post your build..I'd love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks very cool Dr. M! I can't wait to see everything finished.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice vid Doc..
hey do you have a pic of how you set the lights in? are they from above or below the fan?
I'm guessing a small box fan would work too.
I wonder if you added zip ties facing down towards the fan if it would sound like crackle, prob not or what would work


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I need to make a ring of rocks with fake logs in the "middle" or what will appear to be the middle. Probably out of foam/mache'.


you could use couch cushion foam too ,,just spray paint with stone paint ..less work than paper mache'...I would use real wood for logs/branches for the wood


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lilly said:


> nice vid Doc..
> hey do you have a pic of how you set the lights in? are they from above or below the fan?
> I'm guessing a small box fan would work too.
> I wonder if you added zip ties facing down towards the fan if it would sound like crackle, prob not or what would work


No pic of the light, just a simple socket zip tied to the underside of the cauldren. It's an amber chandelier lightbulb.

I would put ANYTHING in the blades of the fan, first off it would be noisy as hell, and secondly if anything gets caught in the blades and stops it from turning you could burnout your motor and maybe cause a REAL fire. Besides, the flapping bag flames make enough of a crackling sound.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just have some hidden eating a bowel of rice crispies.


----------

